# Digging



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi

Frisbee has started digging up our lawn. I tell him no and make him come inside each time I catch him digging. He has several holes on the go at the moment, if I fill one in he just starts another, he hasn't buried anything yet - he just seems to enjoy digging holes. Any advice to make him stop, or even dig in a designated area would be very much appreciated.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry know idea how to stop it other then going outside and playing with him while he's in the garden so he dosnt get a chance to do it?? Buddys only dug two holes when a pup i never filled them in and there still there now he seemed to loose interest?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The things I have read to try are

Put some of their own poo in the holes

Put chicken wire in the holes - I have no idea why this might work

Squirt them with water every time you see them doing it

Lots of cockapoos seem to be diggers, Betty did it a lot last summer but thought she had grown out of it as she did not do it all over the winter but she has just started up again..ggrrr

I haven't tried any of the above but think I might need to start...good luck and let me know if you find a cure


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is a digger, her favorite is the top of mole hills in the park. She digs in the garden too in the flowerbeds and the lawn and gets firmly told off when she does! I am hoping she will grow out of it like dexter did.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

The tip they gave last night on the puppy show was to put a small blown up balloon in the hole and cover it over again, 
When ur puppy goes back to dig again they will burst the balloon and get a fright so shouldn't return to that area, 
Whether it works or not? I don't know. Worth a try
Good luck x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha that did make me laugh Jeanie, I think that is something I am definitely going to try. I can really see that working 

Wynny is a complete nightmare at the moment, I have two huge holes alongside my brick BBQ, will probably collapse if she carries on much longer. I keep filling them in and she just shovels all the dirt out again!

She's also pulling up chunks of grass which I haven't a clue how to stop, apart from going out and encouraging her to play with something else I have no ideas. 

So Anita I think it's a cockapoo thing and something we just have to grin and bear and hope they grow out of it.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Ha ha. The balloon trick made me laugh too. Maisie dug and ate my whole garden for the first nine months and then seemed to suddenly stop. Just when I thought we had turned a corner she went in the garden last week and dug a huge brand new hole which I swiftly filled in ( every day!!!). She dug it up again and has now finally got bored of it since I left the soil in touched!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Another tip they gave was rub vics vapor rub on the area that they keep going to, 
Thy hate the smell and supposedly won't go back, 😄😄😄
Can't wait to hear how ye get on x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok...order me one giant industrial sized tub of vicks...I have a back lawn to cover


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Ok...order me one giant industrial sized tub of vicks...I have a back lawn to cover


😄😄😄😄😄😄
All the neighbours will be complaining about the lovely minty smell, 


Jeanie x


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions - love the sound of the balloon idea! Our garden is only just starting to recover after last years mole invasion - maybe they have come back again and that's what Frisbee is trying to dig up - actually trying to be helpful and not naughty at all


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Poor frisbee. 
And she's only trying to help. Ha ha. 
That's what they want us to think with they're little puppy dog eyes x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just realized I said "she"instead of "he". Sorry frisbee. 😊


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

That's OK he's used to it - everyone we meet thinks he's a girl (until he rolls over to submit). He is far too pretty to be a boy


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Bailey has ruined my whole lawn by constantly digging. It looks like the Taliban have been planting IED's !!

I have a company comming next week to quote me on an aftificial lawn which they 'say' is dog proof !!

It will certainly be nice to look out over a perfect lawn all year round with no holes or mud, but then again at £33 per square metre I have to be certain he won't get through it. I'm hoping that once he realises it doesn't do what real grass does, he'll treat it like the floors indoors.

Has anyone else installed artificial lawns? Are they dog proof?

http://www.forevergreenlawns.co.uk/dog-owners/


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> The tip they gave last night on the puppy show was to put a small blown up balloon in the hole and cover it over again,
> When ur puppy goes back to dig again they will burst the balloon and get a fright so shouldn't return to that area,
> Whether it works or not? I don't know. Worth a try
> Good luck x
> ...


That made me smile just thinking of it, Jeanie. Poor wee puppy - that should put it off digging if anything will.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's a digger too. Poor lawn, poor hubby 

We do fill the holes with a mix of soil and quick lawn seed and put a mesh over the top. Millie will leave it alone, but will start a new hole !! I have been told to smack her with a rolled up newspaper on her bump (the noise is suppose to upset them), but can't bring myself to do it in all honesty.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

some friends of ours had an artificial lawn, looked good but too perfect for me! they did have to rake it to stop leaves and stuff rotting on it - they didn't have a dog though - what if the dog tried to dig and it got rucked up like a rug!! I just felt sorry for the worms not being able to come up when they wanted!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy tries to dig up my livingroom carpet - would probably do the same with an artificial lawn.


----------

